# My most used measuring device in the shop



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about adding a double square to my mix. But since I have several combination squares and speed squares I haven't made the additional purchase.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently ordered one, though Amazon.

I'm also watching for good pricing on the Starrett Bevel Gauge, and the protractor 'attachment' that works with it.

I started with a cheapie (Empire) combination square, and … very quickly … learned my lesson.


----------



## Chinitorama (May 14, 2009)

Everyone should own a double square! I have the Lee Valley version and use it daily.

-J.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Best tool in town.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one of these little squares and use it regularly. It is a very handy size for lots of things. I just recently added a 6" version to my collection and I can already tell that it is going to come in handy as well. It isn't a Starrett, but Eagle America has a 4" and a 6" version of these tools made by igaging. The 6" that I mentioned previously is one of these. I am impressed with the quality. It has etched markings and not stamped similar to a Starrett and it is also made of real cast iron and not pot metal like the ones you see at most home centers.


----------



## Bob3418 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bought one not long ago and found it to be the handiest little device since the pencil! They aren't necessarily cheap(Lee Valley), but in my book they are worth every penny!


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I also have one of these in the pocket of my apron at all times - I use it every time I am in the shop. It is one of my favorite tools.

Gator


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 6" Starrett combination square in my apron - don't know how I got along without it.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a newb, and will start diving into making simple boxes and other smaller projects. Should I get the 4" or 6"? I get confused with their variety of blades as well. I think I'd like one w/ smaller increments… I guess I should start trying flea markets, huh? This thing is pricey!


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

I found the Lee Valley one, they say it's just as accurate… any experiences?


----------

